# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  19 years old. Am I balding?  What's my Norwood scale?

## Niacul

No one in my immediate family is bald and both my grandfathers still have a set of hair. I noticed my hair is thinning, but does thinning lead to baldness? I also believe my Norwood rating is 1.5ish. Should I use Rogaine? I was born with a widow's peak. Is my hairline maturing?

----------


## HairoPhobic

Approaching towards 1.5.

----------

